# Supermax LE 1338 manual and parts



## Sandhiller (Apr 21, 2019)

Just bought a Supermax LE 1338 lathe on a auction, its a little dirty but seems ok with the exception of a couple of missing parts. It had a manual with it but when I got it home the manual was for a Atlas  ( my luck ).
Does anyone have one they could copy or send me in the right direction to find manual and parts
Thanks Sandhiller


----------



## Karl_T (Apr 22, 2019)

try these guys  http://www.mcspt.com/index.html


----------



## Sandhiller (Apr 28, 2019)

Karl_T said:


> try these guys  http://www.mcspt.com/index.html


Thanks for the help. They were a little pricey but had what I needed. Now just gotta find some parts Thanks again


----------

